
Did You Fall for a Coronavirus Hoax? Facebook Will Let You Know - magoghm
https://www.npr.org/2020/04/16/835579533/did-you-fall-for-a-coronavirus-hoax-facebook-will-let-you-know
======
wkearney99
But will they take this to the next step and do the same for fake political
posts?

THAT would be of tremendous help. Let people see, on their own, that they've
been misled. Let them come to terms with it, on their own. Let them decide if
they want to steer themselves back from the brainwashing.

